# Snowboard look better with/without stickers



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

It doesn't look bad at all. The way you set it up it almost looks like it is apart of the board design. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you should just paint it so nobody knows you're riding a Burton


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure no one will think you are a sponsored rider. And who cares what others think your board looks like anyway


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't like the Nike stickers, the burton ones make the board look better...that's a pretty brutal design, it would be hard not to improve it with stickers. Burton makes some ugly ass boards


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I am fairly indifferent to stickers either way really. I think it can make a board look good with some on, but hey...its not about that. I think the stickers you've put on look ok, my one suggestion would be to get some more from companies that you also have gear from (so, not just burton) that are different colours and apply them as well, just to break up the black white red scheme that you got going on there.

If you do that, you'll get +2 rail hold, and +4 pop.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I don't like the Nike stickers, the burton ones make the board look better...that's a pretty brutal design, it would be hard not to improve it with stickers. Burton makes some ugly ass boards


i agree... the board looks brutal. just about any sticker would have made the board look better


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks way better with the stickers, they kinda break up that optical illusion feeling all the closely spaced lines create. Crafty work man it looks clean.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

holy shit that top sheet hurts my eyes - put as many stickers on it as you can


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

fattrav said:


> If you do that, you'll get +2 rail hold, and +4 pop.


Yup. Stickers really have a huge effect on your stats. I threw a 32 sticker on my board last week. Now I can get an extra 180 of rotation on my spins and can hold a tail press through a down-flat-down. Didn't believe the sticker hype at first, but now I know better. How do you think Torstein does it? It's all those "awsm" stickers he's got. 
Also, giving your board a name is a good idea.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

zealandblack said:


> Yup. Stickers really have a huge effect on your stats. I threw a 32 sticker on my board last week. Now I can get an extra 180 of rotation on my spins and can hold a tail press through a down-flat-down. Didn't believe the sticker hype at first, but now I know better. How do you think Torstein does it? It's all those "awsm" stickers he's got.
> Also, giving your board a name is a good idea.


i gave my boards names, but only to piss off my girlfriend lol
gf: babe where you goin
me: to give stacy and lacy a good rub down with some hot wax
gf:


----------



## BataleonArtist (Feb 8, 2012)

fattrav said:


> If you do that, you'll get +2 rail hold, and +4 pop.


haha :laugh:


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking at that topsheet gave me a headache... It's optically challenging to stare at it, so I think the addition of some stickers looks good & helps break some of the pattern up.


----------



## SnowboardEve (Feb 19, 2012)

Normally I don't like stickers but it actualy looks good on your board.


----------

